# el margen, granada



## daibando (Mar 11, 2015)

hola,
is anyone living in a cave, in el margen, or does anyone know what the village is like ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/611481-cave-house.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/269017-cave-houses.html

A couple of previous discussions on the subject???

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Not living in a cave Dai.....but I live near El Margen! 

Very small and quiet little village.....nearest small town for shops etc is Cullar, about 10kms away.

Nothing wrong with the place at all.....it's very nice. As for caves....fire away if you have any questions.


----------



## daibando (Mar 11, 2015)

hola, 
i am thinking about relocating to a cave house in that area mainly for my animals, i am looking for a cave or finca with land attached, i have only viewed caves online and i initially was wondering if there are any drawbacks, i.e. do they inherit problems like nave agricola, and is it a daunting task to obtain a escritura assuming it does not have one.
i am currently looking at properties in galera, castellijar, and el margen.
and i have noticed this type of property is often greatly discounted, or is that general throughout spain at the present. 
any info on this would be gratefully recieved.
gracias dai


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Simple answer is there can be issues with certain legalities and permissions etc......and I'm no expert in this field! You have to look at each property on it's own merits really.


----------



## daibando (Mar 11, 2015)

gracias, hombre


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Dai......if you want _genuine_ advice from someone who knows this stuff inside out then speak to my mate Martin Rawlings. He's in Caniles.....about 25kms from that area.

I won't put his mail on the public forum but if you want his contact details just PM me.


----------



## daibando (Mar 11, 2015)

not possible to p.m.at the mo ,still a new member, but will keep in mind,and thanks again for replying,
gracias.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

daibando said:


> not possible to p.m.at the mo ,still a new member, but will keep in mind,and thanks again for replying,
> gracias.


Where you from in Wales Dai? Not bloody Carediff I hope?


----------



## daibando (Mar 11, 2015)

si senor, how about you,


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Can't you tell by my reference to Carediff that I'm a Jack?


----------



## daibando (Mar 11, 2015)

thought so, anyway did you know wales are playing the strange shape ball tomorrow against ireland, lets hope its a good game !


----------

